# Pineland Underground Podcast (SWCS):  importance of critical thinking



## Marauder06 (Sep 2, 2022)

The Special Warfare Center and School (SWCS) at Fort Bragg has *a podcast, the Pineland Underground.*  The name is a pretty clever combination of the fictitious training scenario that Special Forces candidates encounter in their training (Pineland), and the "underground" nature of Special Forces work.  The host is SF SGM Chuck Ritter, who is... *kind of awesome*.  


Cry Havok and Release the Dogs of Critical Thinking​
​


----------

